# Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??



## Steph75 (16. August 2010)

Hallo Angelkameraden
Folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein 4m langes und 1,78m breites Aluboot, betrieben mit einem 15 Ps Viertakter der Firma Suzuki.
Wenn ich jetzt alleine auf dem Boot bin, ist das alles kein Problem, dann kommt der Kahn prima ins Gleiten und geht ab wie "Schmidts Katze". Kommt aber nur eine Person dazu ist die Herrlichkeit vorbei und ich büse beinahe die hälfte der Höchstgeschwindigkeit ein.
Das Boot hat ein Leergewicht von 108kg. Ich habe allerdings einen kompletten Boden aus Siebdruck, sowie eine Plattform mit Stuhlaufnahme vorne im Boot eingebaut(ebenfalls aus Siebdruck. Dann hab ich noch nen Batteriekasten mit zwei 100AH Bleigelakkus im mittleren Teil des Bootes, sodass der Kahn, inkl. Motor ca 250 kg wiegt.
Jetzt würde ich gerne von euch wissen, ob man am Motor noch etwas anders einstellen kann, oder in wie fern ich die Gewichtsverteilung verändern sollte um auch mit Beifahrer auf mehr Speed zu kommen. Ich hab das Gefühl, es fehlt nur nen kleiner Tick um das das Boot von diesem ekeligen "Pflügen" ins Gleiten zu bekommen. Danke im vorraus.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stefan660 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hallo Stephan,

also das Gewichtstrimm ist die halbe Miete um ins gleiten zu kommen. Wenn das Gewicht zu weit hinten ist kommst du nie ins gleiten, nur mit noch mehr Power.

Hast du die Trimmung des Motors mal verändert? Dadurch kann man auch einiges bewirken. Die Achse kann man am Motor umstecken.

Als letztes Mittel könntest du den Propeller wechseln, evtl. ein Zoll weniger Steigung, kostet aber Endgeschwindigkeit.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## lahstedt (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Der 15 PS Motor ist zu schwach, um das Boot aus dem Wasser zu drücken :c. Selbst mit einem anderen Propeller wird es nur sehr schwer möglich sein, da Du viel an Geschwindigkeit einbüssen wirst. Steige um auf einen größeren Motor, dann hast Du auch einen Gewinn an Fun. Ich habe einen 85 PS AB, mit dem kommt das Boot 6,50 lang, 2,80 breit bereits nach wenigen Metern ins gleiten, bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 38 Knoten :vik:.





Steph75 schrieb:


> Hallo Angelkameraden
> Folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein 4m langes und 1,78m breites Aluboot, betrieben mit einem 15 Ps Viertakter der Firma Suzuki.
> Wenn ich jetzt alleine auf dem Boot bin, ist das alles kein Problem, dann kommt der Kahn prima ins Gleiten und geht ab wie "Schmidts Katze". Kommt aber nur eine Person dazu ist die Herrlichkeit vorbei und ich büse beinahe die hälfte der Höchstgeschwindigkeit ein.
> Das Boot hat ein Leergewicht von 108kg. Ich habe allerdings einen kompletten Boden aus Siebdruck, sowie eine Plattform mit Stuhlaufnahme vorne im Boot eingebaut(ebenfalls aus Siebdruck. Dann hab ich noch nen Batteriekasten mit zwei 100AH Bleigelakkus im mittleren Teil des Bootes, sodass der Kahn, inkl. Motor ca 250 kg wiegt.
> ...


----------



## Gummischuh (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Wenn ein solch leichtes Boot mit 15PS nicht ins Gleiten kommt, dann kann es eigentlich nur an der Trimmung liegen.

@lahstedt


> Der 15 PS Motor ist zu schwach, um das Boot aus dem Wasser zu drücken


Achwasss, das reicht immer. Es sei denn, die Besatzung hat bannich zuviel auf den Rippen


----------



## Udo561 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hi Stephan,
um mit 15 PS und 250 KG ins Gleiten zu gelangen ist schon grenzwertig.
Kannst du die Batterien nach vorne versetzen?
Hilfreich ist auch ein Drehzahlmesser , gibt es für kleines Geld in der Bucht, such nach einem für Roller.
Damit kannst du austesten ob dein Propeller passt.
Dann solltest du mal schauen ob du den Motor mittels Holzblock vielleicht etwas höher setzen kannst.
Er muss natürlich noch mittels der Flügelschrauben vernünftig packen.
Wenn das alles nicht hilft würde ich Hydrofiles ausprobieren , bei mir bringen die Dinger einiges.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Deichkind17 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

hallo ich hatte das gleiche problen.versuch es mal mit Hydrofoil FHYDRO1 Stabilisator für Aussenborder. ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. ist eine günstige alternative zum prop.

mfg


----------



## Gummischuh (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Ich hatte ein 4,30 Crescent (170kg leer) mit'n 15er Suzi dran.
Gleitfahrt war auch mit 3 Leuten kein Problem. Das habe ich sogar mit einem 5er Honda an einem 3,80er Zephyr (leer 80kg) hinbekommen. Allerdings allein.


----------



## Steph75 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hallo Leute. Danke schonmal für die Tipps. Zum Thema Batterien. Ich könnte die schon noch weiter nach vorne setzen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich dann nicht vorne zuviel Gewicht bekomme wenn da noch einer sitzt. Bei der Trimmung hab ich schon rumgestellt. Meine Frage wäre noch, ob ich den Motor weiter vom Boot weg, oder weiter ans Boot ran stellen muß. Ich hab den jetzt weiter weg gestellt, so das, wenn das Boot mit der Spitze etwas aus dem Wasser kommt, die Schraube 90Grad im Wasser steht. Und meine letzte Frage wäre, was sind Hydrofiles??
Danke.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## olafson (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

hast du total verkehrt gemacht. der schaft muß nach vorne um schneller oder überhaupt ins gleiten zu kommen. mit 15 ps und so nem kleinen boot is es normal gar kein problem#h
da geb ich dem gummischuh recht.


----------



## olafson (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

das gewicht nach vorne zu verlagern hilft auch. 
des kann der mitfahrer oder auch die batterien sein. wenn du aus dem stand heraus vollgas gibst sollte sich dein boot vorne net zu steil aufstellen.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

http://www.gruendl.de/bootszubehoer...l-fhydro1-stabilisator-fuer-aussenborber.html


#h


----------



## olafson (16. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

zu den hydrofoils kann ich nur sagen, daß sie grade bei kleineren motorisierung eher hinderlich sind und viel endgeschwindigkeit kosten


----------



## Klaus S. (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Den Motor weiter ran ans Boot trimmen. So kommt es schneller ins gleiten aber verliert an Endgeschwindigkeit wenn man kein Powertrimm hat und ihn während der Gleitphase wieder weiter weg vom Boot trimmen kann.


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

wie fährtst du damit ? 
mit Pinnensteuerung oder mit nem Fahrstand ?
eigendlich sollte das auch gehen mit nem 15PSer bei der Größe
hast du Bilder ?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Gleitcreme?|kopfkrat


duckundganzschnellweg


----------



## volkerm (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Linder 400?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## sven21 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hallo,
es wird hier ja viel von der Trimmung gesprochen, was mich interessieren würde, ist der Motor in der Höhe richtig montiert?

Sprich, die Kavitationsplatte muss bündig zum Schiffsrumpf liegen, eher 1cm höher wie tiefer!!

Bei der Montage wird sehr oft der Fehler gemacht, den Motor einfach einzuhängen und ihn ganz auf dem Spiegel aufliegen zu lassen, ohne dabei zu beachten wo sich die Kavitationsplatte befindet!


Ansonsten, 15PS empfinde ich auch nicht gerade "viel", bei einem Boot mit den Abmaßen. 
Die 2 100AH Batterien bringen zu dem auch schon einiges an Gewicht mit.


----------



## Steph75 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Danke nochmal an alle.
So, eins nach dem anderen. Den Motor höher stellen würde noch gehen, allerdings gerade mal 2,5 cm. Den Motor weiter ran ans Boot trimmen werde ich probieren. Nein, ist kein Linder 400. Sondern ein Quintrex Explorer. Ich hatte die Batterien schonmal vorne in der Spitze. Dann hatte ich aber das problem, das bei langsamer Fahrt die Bootsspitze sehr weit richtung Wasser hing, daher hab ich die dann weiter richtung mitte gesetzt. Ich fahre den Motor mit der Pinne, hab keinen Steuerstand. Wie gesagt, wenn ich alleine bin, komme ich auch mit zwei Batterien problemlos in Gleitfahrt, laut GPS bis zu 33 kmh. Hab ich auch nur einen Mitfahrer, ist der Ofen auch mit einer batterie schon aus. Selbst wenn meine Frau da sitzt. Eine batterie wiegt 37 kg. gehe ich jetzt von 70 -95 kg Beifahrer aus( wäre so die Gewichtsspanne derer die ich so mitnehme), dann kann da ja nicht mehr viel fehlen. Daher werde ich jetzt alles was ihr mir empfohlen habt der Reihe nach aussprobieren.
Danke.
Stephan


----------



## volkerm (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hallo Stephan,

habe die Linder mit 10 PS, dürfte ähnlich sein.
Allein, zu zweit, sogar zu zweit mit noch einem Kind Alles Bestens.
3 erwachsene Männer- Schluß mit Gleiten.
Kann ich auch machen, was ich will.
Bei meiner Kombo ist es dann einfach ein Leistungs- Problem.
Ist vielleicht bei Dir auch so einfach.
Gewicht raus, was geht, mein Tip.

Grüße 

Volker


----------



## HD4ever (17. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

probier vielleicht noch mal ne Pinnenverlängerung und setzt dich beim Steuer weiter nach vorn ...
ging damals bei meinem Terhi auch besten


----------



## hans (18. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

hier mal was zur trimmung
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=49530&highlight=au%DFenborder+trimmung


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hmm, ich bin zwar nicht so der Trimm-Meister, aber ich glaube das in dem Boot zuviel vorne ist. Ist es denn nicht so das ein Boot dann ins Gleiten kommt wenn das Boot vorne angehoben wird?? Also würde bei diesem Boot das bedeuten (wenn die Batterien auch noch vorne sind) das der Motor Batterien, Personen und Gepäck hoch heben muss. Dafür ist er zu schwach. Ich denke das für diese Kombi eine einheitliche Beladung/Einstellung nicht möglich ist. Soll heissen:

Wenn er alleine fährt sind die Batterien mittig gut, weil sein hinteres Gewicht ausgeglichen wird (fast jedenfalls). Kommen Passagiere dazu, sind die Batterien auf jeden fall in der Mitte falsch. Ich würde die dann hinten vermuten. Damit das vordere Gewicht ausgeglichen ist.

Hinten darf auch nicht alles sein, sonst geht es auch nicht unbedingt. 

Bei meiner Shetland (als sie noch ne Kajüte hatte) war es so: Batterien (2von 60AH jeweils 18kg) vorne im Boot alles andere (3te Batterie, Tank und Zubehör) hinten in der Plicht. Alles Gepäck hinten in der Plicht. Keine Gleitfahrt. Sobald ich den Rucksack meines Kumpels in die Kajüte geworfen hatte klappte es. Oder Kumpel und ich mussten uns an die Kajüte pressen. Klappte auch.

Jetzt nach dem umbau ist es so:

Batterien (ausser Starterbatterie die ist hinten) immer noch vorne. Tank unter der Mittelkonsole. Ich am Steuerstand Kumpel vorne auf dem Stuhl, Motor ganz an das Heck getrimmt (Powertrimm) Boot kommt astrein ins Gleiten.

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist, das meiner Meinung das Gewicht auf die jeweilige Beladungssituation angepasst sein sollte. Und dann ist die Trimmung wichtig. Die Hydrofoils sind ne Glaubensfrage. Ich habe dazu meistens gelesen das die Dinger nur dem Hersteller helfen, besser wären Trimmklappen (mal Googlen).


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hallo Jochen,

liest sich schlüssig.
Allein- der Motor ist zu schwach.
Die Alu- Euphorie führt oft dazu (kenne ich zu gut), daß man kleine Treibsätze verbaut.
Das nackte Boot ist ja auch wirklich leicht.
Betrachtet man später das Gesamt- Gewicht inkl. Motor, Batterien, Tank(s), Einbauten und Mannschaft, sieht das schon anders aus.
Meine Meinung: Wenn schon Alu und Leichtbau und kleiner Motor, dann konsequent Gewicht sparen.
Keine Komfort- Sitze, keine schwere Siebdruck- Platte und keine schweren Batterien.
Der Ersteller kann das ja ohne großen Aufwand selbst testen.
Nur Boot, Motor, Tank.
Das klappt, jede Wette.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Steph75 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Danke nochmal an alle.
Ich hab so einiges probiert, ist auch schon etwas besser geworden, aber noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
@ jochen
Das mit den Trimmklappen ist echt interessant.
Werde mich da mal genauer informieren. Vielleicht wäre das ne Möglichkeit
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hallo,
ein Aluboot muß nicht zwingend ein idealer Gleiter sein und hat somit seine Grenzen.
Aber: Was zur Hölle machst du mit 2 100 AH Gelbatterien?? Hast du eine Elektroheizung an Bord? Der kleine Motor wird die kaum laden. Für "normale" Dinge wie Echolot, Plotter, Funk und radio würde eine 68 AH Batterie völlig ausreichen...


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

son (Süßwasser-Bass)boat hat bestimmt auch nen E-Motor dabei ?!


----------



## volkerm (23. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Würde ich auch mal tippen.
Mich aber dann nicht wundern, wenn das Gleiten nicht klappt...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

...ich würde da mal nicht soviel schätzen, sondern mal wiegen. Wenn da man nicht durch all diese Verbauten (Platten, Sitze usw.) nicht mal eben mal noch weitere 100 Kilo zusammenkommen - insbesondere da die Angaben der Bootshersteller auch oft nicht stimmen


----------



## volkerm (23. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

... ich schrieb oben schon mal, Alles raus, testen.
Dann klappt das!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Also da der junge Mann aus Grossefehn kommt und in seinem Avatar einen Zander hat, gehe ich mal davon aus das er vertikal unterwegs ist. Da brauchst locker die Batterien. Ich selber habe nur 2*60 AH zum vertikalen. Aber die 100er Batterien sind schon in der Busget Planung mit drin.

Hier mal was zum guggen wie das mit dem vertikalen geht.

Dafür brauche ich die Batterien


----------



## minden (24. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Also mein Boot was ich grad verticke (Werbung an, aber auch zum Verdeutlichen wie das Boot aussieht: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=195158 hier der Umbaubericht: http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/alubootumbauomcprincecraft/angelboot.html ) ist ja von den Maßen und Umbaumaßnahmen ähnlich (sogar n bischl schmaler).

Ich denke mein Boot wiegt auch mit dem 15PS 4 Takt Honda, ner 105er Gelbatterie, Emotor,..,...auch so um die 220-250kg.

Ich bin damit in Schweden mit nem Kollegen und Tackle auf 33km/h laut GPS gekommen...also locker Gleitfahrt.

Oauschal sagen Gewicht nach Vorne oder nach hinten für dein Boot ist schwer. Bei meinem Hab ich z.B. die Batterie vorne verbaut und es ist alles super mit dem Motor und co. Bei nem anderen Boot kann es aber vorteilhaft sein, das Gewicht der Batt eher Mittig oder gar nach hinten zu bringen...wie gesagt...nicht jedes Boot ist da gleich.

Einige Tipps zum Testen hast du ja schon gehört.
-Den Motor evtl ein wenig höher legen (oder gar tiefer, je nachdem wie dein Spiegel ist)
-Trimmung verändern, spich Motor ans Boot rantrimmen damit die Spitze nicht so weit rauskommt und du hinten nen Wellenpflug ziehst, Motor vom Boot wegtrimmen, Spitze kommt weiter raus, heisst wiederum der Arsch des Bootes sitze tiefer. In deinem Fall wär das rantrimmen wohl angebrachter.
-Gewichtsverteilung: Hier musst du es einfach testen. Gründsätzlich gilt, wenn am Anfang der Fahrt zu viel GEwicht hinten ist, dauert es länger bis du gleitest. Gewicht nach hinten bringt aber wenn du dann am gleiten bist oftmals mehr End-Geschwindigkeit. Sprich teste es mal aus....beim Beschleunigen Gewicht (z.B. in Form vom 2. Mann) nach vorne, wenn du dann gleitest soll es mal nach hinten kommen.

15PS haben in meinem Fall immer sehr gut ausgereit...allerdings sind wir auch pro person meist nur 80kg. Hast du 2 Personen die vielleicht je 100kg bringen, wirkt sich das dann schon merkbar auf das Gleitverhalten (besonders die Beschleunigung) aus.

Hast du mal Bilder von dem Boot, und von dem Motor am Spiegel?
Wie gesagt...am besten ist es..die ganzen Dinge am Wasser zu testen....pauschalisieren ist da aus der Ferne immer schwer...


----------



## Pargo Man (24. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

möglicherweise doch untermotorisiert... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIsqjAzkhXI&feature=related

Der australische Pram ist eigentlich leicht genug für den 15PS; 25 wäre für Endgeschwindigkeit und Zuladung interessanter gewesen, doch schnell liegt man tiefer im Wasser, weil man beim Gerät was unbedingt noch mit muß nicht mehr die Kurve kriegt...

Alu ist ein schönes Bootsmaterial, weil extrem unempfindlich. Die Formgebung ist das Problem. Vorn das V; danach nur noch platt ohne Aufbiegung. a) geht durch fehlende Hohlkehlen der Druck unter dem Boot zu den Seiten verloren und b) ist konstruktionsbedingt keine Möglichkeit die benetzte Fläche und somit Reibung dynamisch zu verkleinern. 

Der Explorer Pram hat einen extrem kurzen V-Vorbau und ist damit design-verdammt entweder in platter Gleitlage auf der Bodenplatte zu gleiten, oder die Bugwelle ungünstig zu verdrängen. Die Aussys wollten Stabilität und Zuladung; nicht flitzeflinke Bassboote bauen.

Tarrier das Boot mittig aus; mehr kannst Du nicht tun. 

Gewicht vorn oder hinten: 

Defacto "schwimmt" der Pram mit Dir allein anbord "auf" der Bugwelle, ohne sie jedoch signifikant nach hinten zurchzulassen. Erst mit einem Prop höherer Steigung könntest Du bei der solo-Endgeschwindigkeit zulegen... aber das war ja nicht unbedingt das Ziel. Der platte Boden des Pram macht Zuwachs an Geschwindigkeit schwierig. Leistungserhöhung geht auch nur begrenzt, 25PS max, darüber biegst Du nur noch den Heckspiegel durch.

Einem Glasfiberboot hätte jeder Zeichner noch Hohlkehlen verpasst, die dynamischen Auftrieb bringen. Ich habe vor 20 Jahren als Arbeitsboot einen Delquay Dori 4,75 mit 70PS benutzt. Ein schönes "Trimaran" Design, solange keine kurze Kabbelwelle ging... danach nur noch ätzend. Plombenzieher!

Der Druck, den beim Explorer der V-Bug ansammelt, anhebt und dann die reduzierte Fläche zum Gleiten aufschwimmt, reicht bei der 2 Pax Zuladung über die Motorleistung hinaus.

Jeder Versuch mit Trimmklappen, Foils etc etc ist nicht zuträglich, meiner Meinung nach, denn erhöhte Reibung und Gewicht relativieren die Motorleistung noch mehr.

Maßnahmen:
1. Gewicht runter (Platten raus, ggf durch Kunstrasen ersetzen)
2. mehr Power oder eine höhere Steigung (geht aber auf die Maschine); neue Zündkerzen und ordentlichen Service

Hierzu meine Frage:
Kavitiert der Motor bei 2 Pax? Wie hoch dreht er mit Dir allein?


----------



## Steph75 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Danke, Danke.
Ich muß das alles erst mal probieren. Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal Fotos einstellen. Jetzt am WE werde ich mal versuchen, soviel wie möglich an Gewicht einzusparen, den Motor höher zu setzen und weiter ranzutrimmen
@Jochen. Richtig. genau dazu brauche ich die Batterien
@ Pargo Man. Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber was bedeutet "Kavitiert" ?


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Schau mal hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kavitation

Taxidermist


----------



## guifri (30. August 2010)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Danke, Danke.
> Ich muß das alles erst mal probieren. Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal Fotos einstellen. Jetzt am WE werde ich mal versuchen, soviel wie möglich an Gewicht einzusparen, den Motor höher zu setzen und weiter ranzutrimmen
> @Jochen. Richtig. genau dazu brauche ich die Batterien
> @ Pargo Man. Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber was bedeutet "Kavitiert" ?




Blöde Frage..weil eigentlich selbsverständlich..

Das Boot ist kein Wasserlieger und ist frei von Bewuchs???

Das hatte bei meinem Boot (Wasserlieger) mal innerhalb von 3 Monaten  8 KnotenGeschwindigkeit  gekostet...ich hatte nen richtigen Pelz unten dran hängen und ich dachte zuertst, der Motor hätte einen weg|rolleyes


----------



## Robsyz (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Boot kommt nicht ins Gleiten!!! Warum??*

Hier eine Faustregel:


Ein Boot kommt leicht ins gleiten, wenn pro 16kG - 1PS zur verfügung stehen...

Greetz


----------

